# Difference Between Gurbani & Gurubani?



## singh is king (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder if somebody would like to enlighten me about the difference between "Gurbani" and "Gurubani"

Thanx in advance


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Gurubani & Gurubani*

I think it is just like 

Dadi Ma says Wahguru
Nani ma says Waheguru



for those who dont know punjabi- dadi ma is- dad's mother, nani ma is mom's mother


----------



## singh is king (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurubani & Gurubani*

well sardara123 my thought is same as of you. But I shocked to hear different from so called sikh scholar that is why I made this thread. I wonder nobody is willing to answer my question. I posted this question in great hope. I dont know why spn ....


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurubani & Gurubani*



singh is king said:


> I wonder if somebody would like to enlighten me about the difference between "Gurbani" and "Gurubani"
> 
> Thanx in advance



i've never heard of any difference...  is there a difference between Gurdwara and Gurudwara?

is there a difference in the spelling when written in gurmukhi, or is it a matter of transliteration?


----------



## Sara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurubani & Gurubani*

Some grammar... Gur is the oblique form of Guru, and the oblique is also used as possessive, so Gurbani means Guru's bani.
So the correct way to write it is Gurbani, not Gurubani.

Hope this made some sense.


----------



## Sara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurubani & Gurubani*



jasleen_kaur said:


> i've never heard of any difference...  is there a difference between Gurdwara and Gurudwara?
> 
> is there a difference in the spelling when written in gurmukhi, or is it a matter of transliteration?



It's the same difference as i wrote above. And it's also the way it's spelt in gurmukhi.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is the difference between Gurbani & Gurubani?*

singh is king ji

It is Gurbani -- and Sara has given the linguistic explanation for this. Why not post an example of where you saw this with the surrounding context so we can take a look and see what might be going on? I sounds to me as if someone did not understand the idea of the oblique form as Sara explained.

I had a second thought. The person may be trying to say Guru's Bania -- but unsure of the  *'s *rule. This is very hard when learning English.


----------



## singh is king (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: What is the difference between Gurbani & Gurubani?*

YouTube - Sants Vs Afgana Part 1 - (Sri Dasam Granth Sahib Ji)

please watch this video, when the debate in in 24th minute, kalafghana tried to distinguish between Gurbani and Gurubani


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: What is the difference between Gurbani & Gurubani?*



singh is king said:


> YouTube - Sants Vs Afgana Part 1 - (Sri Dasam Granth Sahib Ji)
> 
> please watch this video, when the debate in in 24th minute, kalafghana tried to distinguish between Gurbani and Gurubani





:rofl!!:

why am i not surprised. 

seriously, why worry about what some tankhaiya says...  listen to Guru, not apostates.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 17, 2008)

Aytay ras sareer ke kay ghat naam nivaas

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 17, 2008)

its not kala afghana....at all.
Its those who are trying to EQUATE whatever is OUTSIDE the SGGS with whatever is INSIDE SGGS.
SGGS is OUR one and ONLY GURU....whatever the SGGS contains is GURBANI. WHY ? Simply because SGGS is GURU (Jyot of all ten nanaks and many others whose Bani is contained therein)
However..we have FOUR NANAKS (human Form) Guru Hargobind Ji, Guur Har rai Ji, Guur Harkishn Ji and Guru Gobind Singh Ji whose "writings/utterances/etc are NOT contained in SGGS. Inspite of this FACT...the SGGS is still COMPLETE GURU and was GURTA gadhi by Guru Gobind Singh Ji in 1708 at nanded. NO OTHER have this right to gurgadhi/Guruship/Equality.

Banis from OUTSIDE SGGS are used at Khandeh batte dee PAHUL (initiation_ ceremony of KHalsa SINGHS. This PAHUL is ALWAYS given in the TABIAH of the GURU -SGGS ( Without the GURU Present no such Pahul can take place even if the Panj are ready.

Based on this PAHUL ceremony soem people are trying to EQUATE and raise those "banis" to Level of SGGS - they invented the word "GURU-bani" (coming from the mouth of Guru - that is Guru Gobind Singh Ji to differentiate from the GURBANI in SGGS which is our DEFACTO GURU Jugo jugg Attal. The Banis used at Pahul are holy, and part of the Nitnem of a Singh and in the SRM....BUT they are NOT at PAR with GURBANI of SGGS.
Secondly these same people then raise another RED HERRING...they coem up with the imaginative and seemingly innocent questions like..IF bani of Guur Gobind Singh ji is NOT "Gurbani as per SGGS"..then how come BHATT bani written by soem bhatts who are NOT GURU are called GURBANI and contianed in SGGS ?? Same goes for Bhagat banis, Farid Banis etc etc.
The Answer to such red herring troublemakers/blasphemers is..Every Single word in SGGS has been put there by GURU ARJUN JI and then by GURU GOBIND SINGH JI. The Mundawni Mh 5 is the SEAL of Guru Ji and 1708 Gurgadhi is by GURU JI.
Whatever GURU JI left outside SGGS is INTENTIONALLY DONE...whatever writings not accorded GURBANI status no matter who wrote them is also INTENTIONALLY done by GURU JI. Those banis are for the PAHUL Ceremony and for NITNEM. Lets leave them that way.
ONLY the SGGS is Rock SOLID and proven with Guru Jis Mundawni Seal and Gurta in 1708....not a single word can be changed or altered even BY the KHALSA PANTH..unlike the SRM/NITNEM etc....which can be changed and has been done before.

Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 18, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> its not kala afghana....at all.
> Its those who are trying to EQUATE whatever is OUTSIDE the SGGS with whatever is INSIDE SGGS.
> SGGS is OUR one and ONLY GURU....whatever the SGGS contains is GURBANI. WHY ? Simply because SGGS is GURU (Jyot of all ten nanaks and many others whose Bani is contained therein)
> However..we have FOUR NANAKS (human Form) Guru Hargobind Ji, gur Har rai Ji, gur Harkishn Ji and Guru Gobind Singh Ji whose "writings/utterances/etc are NOT contained in SGGS. Inspite of this FACT...the SGGS is still COMPLETE GURU and was GURTA gadhi by Guru Gobind Singh Ji in 1708 at nanded. NO OTHER have this right to gurgadhi/Guruship/Equality.
> ...



I do not know why this is such a difficult concept. You explained it straight up and based on historical realities. There is an entire thread on BHATT Bani going on right now where your thinking might be clarifying.


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Mar 18, 2008)

> its not kala afghana....at all.
> Its those who are trying to EQUATE whatever is OUTSIDE the SGGS with whatever is INSIDE SGGS.
> SGGS is OUR one and ONLY GURU....whatever the SGGS contains is GURBANI. WHY ? Simply because SGGS is GURU (Jyot of all ten nanaks and many others whose Bani is contained therein)


Don't attack the fundamentals of the Sikh faith. Be careful of what you are doing.


> *California Sangat passes five resolutions condemning Kala-Afghana.*
> Stockton, CA (July 6, 2002)
> 
> Gurbakhsh Singh Kala-Afghana's writings are against Gurmat and *Sikh Sangat is requested to boycott them*.
> ...





> *Kala Afghana excommunicated*
> *Varinder Walia*
> *Tribune News Service Amritsar, July 10*
> *The Sikh clergy today excommunicated Canada-based cop-turned-controversial Sikh scholar and close aide of Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale, Gurbax Singh Kala Afghana, from the Sikh Panth for his “blasphemous acts”. Mr Kala Afghana is the author of the set of 10 books, ‘Bipran ki rit ton sach da marg’ (from Brahminism to the path of Sikhism).*
> ...





> *Scholars warned against distorting Sikh history*
> (Courtesy : Tribune News Service )
> Jalandhar, August 5
> Some Sikh missionary colleges and their writings have come under fire from certain "Panthic" organisations and a number of intellectuals. *The organisations have asserted that the missionary writers had no right to twist Sikh history and that both the "Dasam Granth" and Sri Guru Granth Sahib were sacred sources of inspiration for the Sikhs. *
> ...





> In the past few years, the public has been bombarded with un-Panthic & anti-Gurmat literature being produced by various individuals promoting Gurbaksh Kala Afghana / missionary viewpoints. They viciously attack the very fundamentals that set the Sikh Panth apart for other faiths. Instead of utilizing sound logic and Gurbani as a basis of their arguments they often resort to ridicule and sarcasm in a sign of desperation and lack of confidence. These people make money from selling books, videos and literature by creating controversy at the expense of Sikh tenets and beliefs.
> 
> *Hence at the behest of Sikh Sangataan and Panthic Jathebandhis and Sikh Groups worldwide Sri Akal Takhat has provided a sundesh to the community to boycott any contact with Prof. Inder Ghagga, Gurcharan Jeeonwala, Manjit Sihota, Karamjit Gill, Amandeep Kang, Gurmit Sinh, Parminder Parmar, and Jasbir Mangat.* *Debate or Nindiaa over Sri Dasam Granth is not allowed and Kala Afgana supporters like Dr. Jasbir Mann and Jugraj Kaur are to be avoided.*
> 
> ...





> *A Rallying Call to All Sikhs*
> *A Warning to the Sikh community about Gurbakhsh Singh Kala-Afghana. **(A former high-ranking intelligence officer of the Punjab Police.)*
> The Sikh community outside of India has managed to prosper in a relatively short period of time as a result of devoted service, hard work, meeting multiple challenges internal and external, and enduring in many cases much hardship. It has become a robust, vibrant community and slowly people everywhere are taking note of the values and teachings of the Sikh Gurus.
> The Sikh heritage and history are replete with the finest examples of personal sacrifice and nobility of spirit. There are people who would change history and undermine the Gurus teachings by spreading false concepts to the congregations and the common public at large.
> ...


----------



## singh is king (Mar 18, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> its not kala afghana....at all.
> Its those who are trying to EQUATE whatever is OUTSIDE the SGGS with whatever is INSIDE SGGS.
> SGGS is OUR one and ONLY GURU....whatever the SGGS contains is GURBANI. WHY ? Simply because SGGS is GURU (Jyot of all ten nanaks and many others whose Bani is contained therein)
> However..we have FOUR NANAKS (human Form) Guru Hargobind Ji, gur Har rai Ji, gur Harkishn Ji and Guru Gobind Singh Ji whose "writings/utterances/etc are NOT contained in SGGS. Inspite of this FACT...the SGGS is still COMPLETE GURU and was GURTA gadhi by Guru Gobind Singh Ji in 1708 at nanded. NO OTHER have this right to gurgadhi/Guruship/Equality.
> ...


 
Yes, SGGS Ji our living Guru but you cant deny Guruship of other ten Gurus. If banis of four Gurus are not contained in SGGS it does not affect their guruship. 

But am still waiting for the answer, difference between Gurbani and Gurubani. In the video KA clearly stated that there is a differnce. I personally believe there is not any difference. Is there any differnce between Gur asees or Guru asees? NO. Gur chela, Guru Chela. like "Waho Waho Guru Gobind Singh aape Gurchela". If some pronounce Gurchela as Guruchela does it make difference? I think similarly there is only pronunciation difference between Gurbani and Gurubani. In Punjabi culture there are several pronunciations available for one particular word. Like a Punjabi name Gurditt means Guruditta, Gursharan : Guru Sharan. 

I think

Gurbani: Guru's bani

Gurubani: Guru's bani

So, where is the difference?

I may be wrong, please enlighten me.

Also, what is the meaning of Gurbani? It will be really great if you explain this according to Punjabi grammatical composition i.e. word formation in Punjabi gramattical way?


----------



## singh is king (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: What is the difference between Gurbani & Gurubani?*



jasleen_kaur said:


> :rofl!!:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, why worry about what some tankhaiya says... listen to Guru, not apostates.


 
If someone start to misleading people Seriously it is a matter to worry.


----------

